# Northern NJ highway among the nation's most traveled bicycling routes.



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

SACHI FUJIMORI The Record
First Posted: May 12, 2012 - 4:57 pm
Last Updated: May 12, 2012 - 4:57 pm



> WOODLAND PARK, N.J. — Hundreds of spandex-clad New Yorkers, their colorful jerseys representing tribal affiliation — NY Velocity, Team Lipstick, Asphalt Green — roll into Fort Lee each weekend when the weather warms. They join throngs of New Jersey cyclists all pedaling toward the same destination: 9W, the U.S. highway that is among the nation's most traveled cycling routes.
> 
> Starting near the George Washington Bridge and extending through Alpine into Piermont, Nyack and Bear Mountain State Park in New York State, the route has cultural cachet that reaches well beyond Bergen County. A Brooklyn-based cycling photo magazine with international circulation is named after it, and next Sunday, some 5,000 riders will traverse its rolling hills for Gran Fondo New York, a high-profile Italian-style cycling event.
> 
> ...


Northern NJ highway among the nation's most traveled bicycling routes | The Republic


----------



## Murda007 (May 30, 2012)

Hell yeah this place is getting crazy..!!!


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe they will find a way to create a special section of the road for cyclists. It's a great ride.


----------

